# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Σχεση μοτερ και πυκνωτή εκκινησης

## agis68

Καλησπέρα σε όλη τη παρέα....


δουλεύοντας προχθές στο εργαστήριο με διάφορα μεγέθη πυκνωτων (κεραμικων-φακες) σε ένα συγκεκριμένο τύπο DC motor.  12V, αποκόμησα διάφορα δεδομένα. 

Παρολά αυτά με ενδιαφερει το εξης....Υπάρχει κάποια σχέση- ενας μαθηματικός τύπος που να περιγράφει τη σχέση πυκνωτή και μοτερ? και μεχρί πόσο μεγεθος πυκνωτων μπορουμε να βάλουμε και τι τύπους. (ηλεκτρ., κεραμικους, πολυεστερα)

----------


## FILMAN

Άγη οι πυκνωτές στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπαίνουν για αντιπαρασιτικούς σκοπούς.

----------


## agis68

εξηγησε μου λίγο..περισσοτερο Φίλιππε

----------


## FILMAN

Πυκνωτές εκκίνησης χρειάζονται μόνο μερικοί τύποι επαγωγικών κινητήρων (που τροφοδοτούνται με εναλλασσόμενο δηλαδή). Αν λείπει ο πυκνωτής και δώσεις τροφοδοσία ο κινητήρας δεν ξεκινάει. Δεν υπάρχει κινητήρας συνεχούς που να θέλει πυκνωτή για να ξεκινήσει. Στον δικό σου υπάρχει αυτός ο πυκνωτής ο οποίος "καθαρίζει" την τάση τροφοδοσίας από τον θόρυβο που δημιουργούν οι σπινθηρισμοί στις ψήκτρες και τον συλλέκτη του κινητήρα (συνδέεται παράλληλα στους ακροδέκτες τροφοδοσίας).

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Πυκνωτές εκκίνησης χρειάζονται μόνο μερικοί τύποι επαγωγικών κινητήρων (που τροφοδοτούνται με εναλλασσόμενο δηλαδή).



Οπως στις γκαραζόπορτες:





G

----------


## agis68

πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα....ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------

